# My latest for our Daughter



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 11, 2016)

Not a great pic but she was using it this evening SS with Ironwood handle....she claims it is balanced and sharp....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## jasonb (Jul 11, 2016)

You got her vegetables? Nice looking knife too.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 11, 2016)

jasonb said:


> You got her vegetables? Nice looking knife too.


Not just "vegetables" but partially chopped "vegetables"


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 11, 2016)

Nice job Pappy.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 11, 2016)

Hahahaha....the veggies were extra


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 11, 2016)

Nice job Pappy! I s that a shallow flat grind, it's hard to tell from the picture? How thick is the steel?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 12, 2016)

yes on the grind.....it is 1/8" thick


----------

